# Insatiable Sex Drive



## MPRC (Jul 3, 2015)

Is it normal for a 7 year old (12 inch) male Redfoot to hump EVERYTHING? He's had *ahem* fun times 3 times today already and it's still early. Once with my desk chair, again with my shoe and a 3rd time he started grunting and grinding on an unsuspecting guest. 

I am a tortoise newb. I was used to this with my iguana, but he only did it for about 2 months of the year. Do torts go into season? Is he just showing me how manly he is? What is going through this little perverts head? 

I was nearly in tears laughing while he was loving my pink sandals. Luckily I had the forethought to grab my cell phone and send my BF a video while he's working. Hahaha.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 3, 2015)

They soon outgrow it.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 4, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> They soon outgrow it.



I can only hope for the sake of my shoes, legs, office chair, decorative sculptures and everything else he can get his paws on. Yesterday all of the grunting had me considering filling the pasture with females and starting a Redfoot Ranch.


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2015)

Some of them are more "active" in this way than others. Its really an individual personality thing.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 4, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> They soon outgrow it.


Do they?

I know my Joe is a Greek, but he seems to have matured into to the point where the vet had to give him a hormone implant to control his testosterone levels which were many times higher than they should have been.

As Tom said, some are worse than others. 

Joe was an exceptional case. His excess sex drive led him to stop eating and drinking, he was getting repeated liver infections and dropped around 30% of his bodyweight. Hopefully yours won't do that.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm sure I'll be less concerned about it once his outdoor enclosure is finalized and planted and ready to go because I wont be listening to him while I'm trying to answer client emails. 
Are there any concerns about him enjoying himself too much? (swelling, inflammation, dehydration....etc?) or should I just roll my eyes and say "Boys will be boys"?


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 4, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I'm sure I'll be less concerned about it once his outdoor enclosure is finalized and planted and ready to go because I wont be listening to him while I'm trying to answer client emails.
> Are there any concerns about him enjoying himself too much? (swelling, inflammation, dehydration....etc?) or should I just roll my eyes and say "Boys will be boys"?


Roll your eyes and live with it, unless he stops eating and drinking in his search for sex and starts losing weight like Joe did.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 4, 2015)

Here are my threads about Joe 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hormone-implant-for-male-tgg-with-a-one-track-mind-2013.70814/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hormone-implant-for-male-tgg-with-a-one-track-mind-2014.92930/


----------



## dmmj (Jul 4, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> They soon outgrow it.


I am still waiting


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2015)

I had a male sulcata in with four females and he just went from one to the other all day every day. He eventually injured his penis and I had to house him alone. He was certainly not ever going to grow out of it. His clutch mate brother was more "normal". He bred the females, but not so obsessively.

A greater concern is the injury that could befall your tortoise while it is running around loose on the floor. I strongly recommend against this practice.

Left in his enclosure with fewer novel items to hump, the possibility of penile injury goes way down, along with the possibility of all the other injuries that could happen.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 4, 2015)

Tom said:


> A greater concern is the injury that could befall your tortoise while it is running around loose on the floor. I strongly recommend against this practice.



I realize that it isn't ideal, but Vern was an unexpected surprise. We've worked feverishly to get his outdoor pen ready this week just to realize that it has been far too hot to use it until we have it planted and hooked up to a mister which wont be accomplished until next week. (This hot weather has been very atypical for Oregon)

Right now he is blocked off in my office with everything picked up off the floor and a tortoise friendly corner set up (basking, food, humid hide box, water). We are also doing supervised walks around our pasture and locking him upside in the cooler hours in a too small table type set up (3x4ft). The gal who had him before said he came with "Everything he would ever need" which included a 40g tank for a 12 inch 7 year old tortoise. Needless to say we've been scrambling.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 4, 2015)

Let me know how you make out.
I have the very same issue with my otherwise lovable male RF.
It's been a couple of months and he's still a love machine 24/7 and therefore still lives alone.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jul 20, 2015)

The .rabbits of the reptile world.


----------



## Greg T (Jul 20, 2015)

It is funny when they first come into manhood. My male leopard pleasures himself quite often still. I laid new sod in the yard and he crawled over and started on it before I even finished putting it all down. He still chases my females around the yard and bothers them quite often. They do slow down a bit, but they never stop.


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 20, 2015)

That's why my male red foot is named Merv the perv . ha-ha


----------

